# Bithday of a forgotten Hero :23rd january (Subash chandra bose )



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2007)

Tommorow is the birthday of an Undisputed hero India , netaji subash chandra bose 



there is some thing about him 
Subhash Chandra Bose, (Shubhash Chôndro Boshu) (January 23, 1897 – presumably August 18, 1945 [although this is disputed]note), also known as Netaji, was one of the most prominent leaders of the Indian Independence Movement against the British Raj. He formed the Azad Hind Government in exile, and regrouped and led the Indian National Army to battle against the allies in Imphal & Burma during the World War II.

Bose was elected president of the Indian National Congress for two consecutive terms. However, he had to resign from the post in the face of a motion of no-confidence, stemming from ideological conflicts with Mahatma Gandhi. Bose felt that Mahatma Gandhi's tactics of non-violence would never be sufficient to secure India's independence, and advocated violent resistance. He established a separate political party, the All India Forward Bloc and continued to call for the full and immediate independence of India from British rule. His stance did not change with the outbreak of War, which he saw as an opportunity to take advantage of British weakness.

He was imprisoned by the British authorities 11 times. At the outset of World War II, in a daring act of escape from the eyes of the British, he fled from India, and reached Germany by a lengthy and dangerous route. He sought an alliance with the Axis powers with the aim of attacking the British in India from the Northwest.

When this plan was foiled by the Nazi invasion of the USSR being pushed back, he headed for Japan and helped to organise— and later lead— the Indian National Army, put together from Indian prisoners-of-war and plantation workers from Singapore and other parts of Southeast Asia, against British forces during the Second World War.

His political views and the alliances he made with Nazi and other militarist regimes opposed to the British Empire have been the cause of arguments among historians and politicians, with some accusing him of Fascism and of Quislingist actions. He is believed to have died on 18 August 1945 in a plane crash over Taiwan, however, contradicting evidence exists regarding his death in the accident.

Information taken from www.wikipedia.org


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 22, 2007)

JAI HIND haapy happy bday to u Bose ji


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 22, 2007)

No One Can Forget Him, He Was The Greatest Legend Ever.. Who Worked More And Talked Less For The Sole Cause Of Our Country..
Jai Hind..
I Love You Subhash Daa.. Miss Peoples Like You Badly In This Country...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy birthday to u Subash babu 
and for u 

वन्दे मातरम्
सुजलां सुफलां मलयजशीतलाम्
सस्य श्यामलां मातरम् |
शुभ्र ज्योत्स्ना पुलकित यामिनीम्
फुल्ल कुसुमित द्रुमदलशोभिनीम्,
सुहासिनीं सुमधुर भाषिणीम्
सुखदां वरदां मातरम् ||

सप्त कोटि कण्ठ कलकल निनाद कराले
द्विसप्त कोटि भुजैर्ध्रत खरकरवाले
के बोले मा तुमी अबले
बहुबल धारिणीम् नमामि तारिणीम्
रिपुदलवारिणीम् मातरम् ॥

तुमि विद्या तुमि धर्म, तुमि ह्रदि तुमि मर्म
त्वं हि प्राणाः शरीरे
बाहुते तुमि मा शक्ति,
हृदये तुमि मा भक्ति,
तोमारै प्रतिमा गडि मन्दिरे-मन्दिरे ॥

त्वं हि दुर्गा दशप्रहरणधारिणी
कमला कमलदल विहारिणी
वाणी विद्यादायिनी, नमामि त्वाम्
नमामि कमलां अमलां अतुलाम्
सुजलां सुफलां मातरम् ॥

श्यामलां सरलां सुस्मितां भूषिताम्
धरणीं भरणीं मातरम् ॥


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy birthday to u Subash babu 
and for u 

वन्दे मातरम्
सुजलां सुफलां मलयजशीतलाम्
सस्य श्यामलां मातरम् |
शुभ्र ज्योत्स्ना पुलकित यामिनीम्
फुल्ल कुसुमित द्रुमदलशोभिनीम्,
सुहासिनीं सुमधुर भाषिणीम्
सुखदां वरदां मातरम् ||

सप्त कोटि कण्ठ कलकल निनाद कराले
द्विसप्त कोटि भुजैर्ध्रत खरकरवाले
के बोले मा तुमी अबले
बहुबल धारिणीम् नमामि तारिणीम्
रिपुदलवारिणीम् मातरम् ॥

तुमि विद्या तुमि धर्म, तुमि ह्रदि तुमि मर्म
त्वं हि प्राणाः शरीरे
बाहुते तुमि मा शक्ति,
हृदये तुमि मा भक्ति,
तोमारै प्रतिमा गडि मन्दिरे-मन्दिरे ॥

त्वं हि दुर्गा दशप्रहरणधारिणी
कमला कमलदल विहारिणी
वाणी विद्यादायिनी, नमामि त्वाम्
नमामि कमलां अमलां अतुलाम्
सुजलां सुफलां मातरम् ॥

श्यामलां सरलां सुस्मितां भूषिताम्
धरणीं भरणीं मातरम् ॥

from me too...


----------



## iMav (Jan 22, 2007)

happy birthday bose sir ... i hope ur reading this ... no1 ever was able to substantiate ur death so im hoping ur a member of digit and r reading this


----------



## pritzdj (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday to our unforgotten Hero of our nation "Netaji"


----------



## n2casey (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday to u Netaji...


----------



## mail2and (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope on this day, Missionnetaji.org and Anuj Dhar are able to accomplish what they set out for!

May this corrupt and undemocratic Congress government be kicked out so that the truth can come out in the form of the Mukherjee Commission report, which this govt. rejected WITHOUT GIVING ANY REASON FOR THE REJECTION.

[Edit]- Unsuitable for this forum


----------



## rollcage (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthjday to Netaji  our hero !!


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

andy the I&B minsitry might just "ban" thinkdigit forum for hurting national sentiments


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 23, 2007)

*www.kamat.com/database/content/okey_collection/24546.jpg

वन्दे मातरम्
सुजलां सुफलां मलयजशीतलाम्
सस्य श्यामलां मातरम् |
शुभ्र ज्योत्स्ना पुलकित यामिनीम्
फुल्ल कुसुमित द्रुमदलशोभिनीम्,
सुहासिनीं सुमधुर भाषिणीम्
सुखदां वरदां मातरम् ||

सप्त कोटि कण्ठ कलकल निनाद कराले
द्विसप्त कोटि भुजैर्ध्रत खरकरवाले
के बोले मा तुमी अबले
बहुबल धारिणीम् नमामि तारिणीम्
रिपुदलवारिणीम् मातरम् ॥

तुमि विद्या तुमि धर्म, तुमि ह्रदि तुमि मर्म
त्वं हि प्राणाः शरीरे
बाहुते तुमि मा शक्ति,
हृदये तुमि मा भक्ति,
तोमारै प्रतिमा गडि मन्दिरे-मन्दिरे ॥

त्वं हि दुर्गा दशप्रहरणधारिणी
कमला कमलदल विहारिणी
वाणी विद्यादायिनी, नमामि त्वाम्
नमामि कमलां अमलां अतुलाम्
सुजलां सुफलां मातरम् ॥

श्यामलां सरलां सुस्मितां भूषिताम्
धरणीं भरणीं मातरम् ॥

*www.kamat.com/kalranga/itihas/4210.jpg

Happy Birthday to Netaji !


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Netaji!
Lets see if political leaders and media still remembers it and shows it 24/7.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a better peom for Netaji. It's called 'Sarfaroshi Ki Tammana' and it's written by another true son of India, Ramprasad Bismil. Here is how it goes.

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, 
देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए कातिल में है ।

करता नहीं क्यों दुसरा कुछ बातचीत, 
देखता हूँ मैं जीसे वो चुप तेरी महफिल मैं है ।

रहबर राहे मौहब्बत रह न जाना राह में 
लज्जत-ऐ-सेहरा नवर्दी दूरिये-मंजिल में है ।

यों खड़ा मौकतल में कातिल कह रहा है बार-बार
क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसी के दिल में है ।

ऐ शहीदे-मुल्को-मिल्लत मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार 
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चर्चा ग़ैर की महफिल में है ।

वक्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ऐ आसमां, 
हम अभी से क्या बतायें क्या हमारे दिल में है ।

खींच कर लाई है सब को कत्ल होने की उम्मींद, 
आशिकों का जमघट आज कूंचे-ऐ-कातिल में है ।

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, 
देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए कातिल में है ।

Here is another version of the same poem.

Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.
Dekhna hai zor kitna baazuay qaatil mein hai

Karta nahin kyun doosra kuch baat cheet,
Dekhta hun main jise voh chup teri mehfil mein hai

Aye shaheed-e-mulk-o-millat main tere oopar nisaar,
Ab teri himmat ka charcha ghair ki mehfil mein hai
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.

Waqt aanay dey bata denge tujhe aye aasman,
Hum abhi se kya batayen kya hamare dil mein hai

Khainch kar layee hai sab ko qatl hone ki ummeed
Aashiqon ka aaj jumghat koocha-e-qaatil mein hai
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.

Hai liye hathiyaar dushman taak mein baitha udhar,
Aur hum taiyyaar hain seena liye apna idhar.

Khoon se khelenge holi gar vatan muskhil mein hai,
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.

Haath jin mein ho junoon katt te nahi talvaar se,
Sar jo uth jaate hain voh jhukte nahi lalkaar se.

Aur bhadkega jo shola-sa humaare dil mein hai,
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.

Hum to ghar se nikle hi the baandhkar sar pe qafan,
 Jaan hatheli per liye lo bharr chale hain ye qadam.

 Zindagi to apni mehmaan maut ki mehfil mein hai,
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.

Dil mein tuufaanon ki toli aur nason mein inquilaab,
Hosh dushman ke udaa denge humein roko na aaj.

Duur reh paaye jo humse dam kahaan manzil mein hai,
Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai.
Dekhna hai zor kitna baazuay qaatil mein hai.

Yoon khara maqtal mein qatil keh raha hai baar-baar,
Kya tamanna-e-shahaadat bhi kisi ke dil mein hai.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 23, 2007)

He is among my favourite Freedom Fighters! Happy Birthday Sir (though this is an English tradition)!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 23, 2007)

Janm din ki bahut bahut shubhkamnayein..pyyare Netaji


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 23, 2007)

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/1128/subu8dl.jpg
 happy birthday sire....


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 23, 2007)

Netaji Subhash was unlike other revolutionary leaders as he could have made a great career if he didn't go into India's Independence Movement. He was second in  Civil Services Exam which he took after his MA first divison. He could have been her majesty's secretary but he chose a different path, a path few would have dared to choose and he did it in spite of ridicule from his family and friends. He didn't do it for glory or personal gain (which he could have got easier with CS) but for the nation, its sad the nation doesn't respect his birthday the way it deserves.


----------



## soham (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy birthday  Bose Sir! 
I dont why but the government always tried to supress the truth. May be they felt that if he came back he would be the prime Minister of India.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Subhash Sir! he is one of my top heroes who believed in action rather than giving speeches to gain mass support. Wish he had been alive and kicking to this day.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 23, 2007)

*Both Netaji and Bhagat Singh have been my inspiration 
Jai Hind

I also consider Adolf hitler as my Idol*


----------



## lionkng123 (Jan 23, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Tommorow is the birthday of an Undisputed hero India , netaji subash chandra bose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Boss for your valuable quote. Really, we are grateful to Netaji for everything. I think, His works wont be represented by few words. Jay Hind!
__________
_I think His works could not be expressed by few words. He is the real Hero in Indian as well we the Worlds' phenomenon. We are grateful to you._​


----------



## satyamy (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Our Hero Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 23, 2007)

"Give me blood, and I'll give you freedom"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 23, 2007)

वन्दे मातरम्
सुजलां सुफलां मलयजशीतलाम्
सस्य श्यामलां मातरम् |
शुभ्र ज्योत्स्ना पुलकित यामिनीम्
फुल्ल कुसुमित द्रुमदलशोभिनीम्,
सुहासिनीं सुमधुर भाषिणीम्
सुखदां वरदां मातरम् ||

सप्त कोटि कण्ठ कलकल निनाद कराले
द्विसप्त कोटि भुजैर्ध्रत खरकरवाले
के बोले मा तुमी अबले
बहुबल धारिणीम् नमामि तारिणीम्
रिपुदलवारिणीम् मातरम् ॥

तुमि विद्या तुमि धर्म, तुमि ह्रदि तुमि मर्म
त्वं हि प्राणाः शरीरे
बाहुते तुमि मा शक्ति,
हृदये तुमि मा भक्ति,
तोमारै प्रतिमा गडि मन्दिरे-मन्दिरे ॥

त्वं हि दुर्गा दशप्रहरणधारिणी
कमला कमलदल विहारिणी
वाणी विद्यादायिनी, नमामि त्वाम्
नमामि कमलां अमलां अतुलाम्
सुजलां सुफलां मातरम् ॥

श्यामलां सरलां सुस्मितां भूषिताम्
धरणीं भरणीं मातरम् ॥

Cheers to Netaji!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 23, 2007)

At least Doordarshan has not forgotten

They aired the movie -* Bose - The Forgotten Hero*


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy birthday bose ji.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 23, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> *Both Netaji and Bhagat Singh have been my inspiration
> Jai Hind
> 
> I also consider Adolf hitler as my Idol*



same case here ^^^+  Prithvi RaJ Chauhan


----------



## mail2and (Jan 23, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I also consider Adolf hitler as my Idol[/COLOR][/B]



You consider a White supremist your idol? Oh my god.


----------



## soham (Jan 23, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> *Both Netaji and Bhagat Singh have been my inspiration
> Jai Hind
> 
> I also consider Adolf hitler as my Idol*



Think twice before you consider someone as your hero. If Adolf Hitler had his way, you wouldnt have been alive to see this day.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pranams To Netaji.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 24, 2007)

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/231/5780uo.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/1540/fyu3yy.jpg

Source: Mr. Vishal Sharma, MissionNetaji.org


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 24, 2007)

mail2nd thanks for the pic yaar


----------



## Apollo (Jan 24, 2007)

@mail2and: Many thanks for including the pics. 

Bose really was a man who thought out of the box.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 24, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> *Both Netaji and Bhagat Singh have been my inspiration
> Jai Hind
> 
> I also consider Adolf hitler as my Idol*



Hitler your idol?? Thats terrible.


----------



## demoninside (Jan 24, 2007)

He is my Inspiration,
truly a great guy.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 24, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> You consider a White supremist your idol? Oh my god.



It would be as bad as considering George Bush as his idol.


----------

